# Report:6/18 saturday night.....



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Bait was UNBELIEVABLY THICK,Saturday night.Two throws of the net yielded 20-1#gizzard shad and 300-4"-6" threadfins and herrings!!!!Also,there was an unusual amount of boat traffic until about 3:30AM.We caught a 23#,20#,18#,15#,12#,10#,and 6 blues between 5-7#.I also snagged a 35#"semi-fat girl"@ about 4:15AM.....my biggest so far this Summer.The moonset was a show in it's self.......blood red 3/4 full moon in purplish clouds!Beautiful night on the water!
Top 5 feesh were CPR'D and the remainder will be the guests of honor @ an upcoming fish fry!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

You Go Bro! I'm Going Friday Night.maybe I Can Give A Good Report Saturday. Boat Traffic Was Wack This Weekend Here Too. Look Forward To A Little Peace Friday Night.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill... I have a friend in West Virginia that wants to come down to catch some bluecats.... any chance you'll have an open seat on "Seldom Scene" for a couple of ********??


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I resemble that remark !!! --- Nice Night -- Good job ..


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Heck of a nice trip NightTrain!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks,men.......*

Dang,I looove feeshin'!!!
Hawk......Where iz you been?I would love nothing more than to fish with ya'll.When?I'm workin' OT this weekend,some.Next weekend,you(or anybody else)couldn't PAY me to get out in the middle of that drunken circus and fish!The following weekend and most of that week,I'll be "offshore".Headin' to Hatteras for some r&r and billfish/mahi feeshin'.Let me know somethin'.
Btw....Hawk, you got a whole thread devoted to you on the Gaston site.If you'd show up on there,there are alot of peeps lookin' fishing partners........I think I've been asked to take 100 peeps out "to catch them big catfish".Miss your input on here,too......whether you've been fishing or not!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhh........Hawk?Talk to me,bro.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great Report, it gives the rest of us hope.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Agree Gator.the Man Is On 'em


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill...

I've been busier than a one-legged man in a butt kicking contest... I'll have to go check out my thread LOL...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Just stopped by to say "hey"....*

....to Catfish and any of the old "original crew" that started this thang,a coupla years back.Still on Lake Gaston in Va.,and still CPR'in' the big girls.......'Train:cheers:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill.... I need to call you to get together and fish... it's cold enough to keep most of the lake lice in port...


Hawk


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

hey Bill .I don't say much anymore,just sit back and read.Good to hear from you and hope your doing well,Hello hawkeye, good to hear from you also,Catfish,Hope you're doing well Bro.I usally just check in and see if any of the ol' cast has posted.Ya'll be cool and catch those monsters.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hey there,boyz.....ain't been a banner year for me,but, only 'cause of lack of TOW, for various reasons.Biggest has been a 35#.Several 50# class fish have been weighed in at the marina across the cove from me this spring/summer.....one last week,a 53 ,was caught at the mouth of Holly Grove Creek, by a fella who was due to ship out to the sandbox in the next few days.I was glad for him.Ya'll give me a holler sometime,or catch me on the Gaston site.May the big girls keep ya'll dancin' all night!:doowapsta


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see some fisherman coming out of their summer hibernation.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Tex,we're around Bro,just broading our fourm radius.I hope you're doing well also.Fishing good I hope.Weather here in S.C. still nice and we're tring to catch as many flatheads as possible.Good to hear from ya man.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I am going to Louisiana Thanksgiving weekend to deer hunt and I always stay at our lake house where we have a boat in a lift which makes it easy. We caught some channels jugging the flats this summer but was wondering if I could do any good over Thanksgiving weekend . I may try to set out the jugs prior to going to my stand in the evenings. Can you catch them this time of year and if so what about in the daytime - thanks


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brad,what's up,hoss?:cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm doing good. Didn't do as much fishing as I would have liked this spring/summer. I was in the middle of a move. Hopefully, once deer season is over, I'll get to go out and chase some more kitties. Here's my best fish this year. 24# CPR'd while jugging with Medulla on Lake Conroe.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Thats a good'un bro .I've managed a couple good fish this season,I'm always hoping on a better one.Here's 2 photos,one is a 47.8 Flathead and the other was a 31 lb blue.I caught both of them at Santee Cooper on two different trips.I want that 50lber though <grin>I could've done better editing the photos ,but you get the pictiure


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I' did better on this one


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

It's good to see some of the old crew still CPR'n them big cats. Brad, you better watch out or ole' Joe will have you out all hours of the day and night chasin' them whiskerkitties... Mudhole Kid... those are respectable numbers on anyone's pond, Bro... keep them cards and letters comin in... I haven't fished in a year... the back is FINALLY healing up to where I ain't skerd to go out in the boat... I'll be swapping motors in two weeks and headin out to the brown water of the James to see if I can haul in a monsta...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Git back in da saddle Hawkeye.......there's monstas to battle out der!!



Hawkeye said:


> It's good to see some of the old crew still CPR'n them big cats. Brad, you better watch out or ole' Joe will have you out all hours of the day and night chasin' them whiskerkitties... Mudhole Kid... those are respectable numbers on anyone's pond, Bro... keep them cards and letters comin in... I haven't fished in a year... the back is FINALLY healing up to where I ain't skerd to go out in the boat... I'll be swapping motors in two weeks and headin out to the brown water of the James to see if I can haul in a monsta...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Hawk....*

They OUGHT to be gettin' fired up on the James about now.Man came in the marina(across from me)this AM....said he needed to buy a GREAT big net.When asked about it,he said he watched big blues running thru shools of shad on the surface.He was confused at first....thought maybe "they were breeding or something".Then he figured it out when he snagged three of 'em,got all of 'em to the boat,only to not have a net large enough to fit their fat arses in!!!Popped 'em off,of course!Moral of this story......never go to a gunfight with your pocketknife drawn!!:headknock :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
I've got 6 days off after tonight's shift.....gimme a holler.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Whasssssssssssup !!!!Hawkeye.Glad to hear you're healing up.Best thing for a sore back is the butt end of a rod stuck in your gut with 50-60 lbs on the business end.Sounds like you're about to hit the James just in time.I still buzz though here so shoot us a pix when you bring one up off the bottom<grin>


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I've got to batten down the hatches at the homefront this weekend with this cold weather blowing in here... a little behind on the winterization at the hawk's nest, but I'm ready to ride the waves and feel the pull on the opposite end of a real hawg soon.... I think we need to liven this message board back up a little too boys... Where's CATFISH???


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Yeah ,it's getting cool he too Hawkeye.The water temp was 70 this past week .I feel it will drop pretty fast from here on out.I like the cool a little better.Seem like I have the lake to myself some mornings.I'm off all week next week so I hope to nail a couple nice flatheads.I agree Hawkeye.I miss the chat with you fellers.Catfish must be awol too,haven't seen him post lately.


----------

